# convincere vs. persuadere



## duchevreuil

Buongiorno,

Stranamente, sembra che finora nessuno abbia trattato l'argomento della differenza semantica tra i verbi _convincere _e _persuadére_.

Dunque, qual è la differenza ?

Grazie


----------



## Blackman

Oddio, per quanto mi sovviene in questo istante, a me paiono sinonimi ai limiti dell'interscambiabilità. Etimo differente, ma, in concreto, virtualmente identici. Attendo chiarimenti anche io.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

duchevreuil said:


> Dunque, qual è la differenza ?



E chi ha detto che c'è una differenza? 


> http://www.wordreference.com/definizione/*convincere*
> spingere qualcuno ad accettare proposte e idee; *persuadere*



http://www.wordreference.com/definizione/persuadere


> http://www.wordreference.com/definizione/*persuadere*
> *convincere* qualcuno a pensare o a fare qualcosa


----------



## ALEX1981X

Io direi che la differenza è nulla...non vedo un termine più "forte" dell'altro ...entrambi esprimono e comunicano il convincere o il voler convincere qualcuno in linea generale


----------



## Urano III

*N*on sono d'accordo con la totale parità dei termini.
*L*a domanda è estremamente interessante, soprattutto considerando che è posta da una persona non madrelingua...

*L*a differenza è molto sottile, ma a mio parere c'è eccome.

*C*onvincere ha il significato di portare argomentazioni ineluttabili alla propria tesi. un'azione, una frase, un discorso è convincente quando chiarisce tutti gli aspetti dubbi e pone una verità senza possibilità di ulteriori tentennamenti.

*I*o sono convinto di questo perchè ho tutte le informazioni per crearmi un'opinione.

*H*o convinto Mario ad andare dal medico domattina a farsi visitare. (Mario era indeciso, non sapeva quale fosse la cosa giusta da fare, io ho esaminato con lui i vari aspetti della cosa e l'ho portato a decidere di andare dal medico)

*I*n più convincere può avere valenza di rendere evidente un'oggettività dei fatti anche in altri campi:

*L*a prestazione della squadra ha convinto gli scettici.
visti i risultati delle prove tutti si convinsero che la ferrari avrebbe vinto la gara.

*I*n generale quindi "convincere" ha il significato di porre evidenze in caso di dubbi, dove prima non vi erano certezze o informazioni.


*P*ersuadere ha invece il significato di modificare un opinione, portando magari dubbi che possano sgretolare le precedenti convinzioni per giungere a risultati differenti.

"volevo fare causa a Gino, ma l'avvocato mi ha persuaso dell'inutilità della cosa." (ovvero io avevo preso una decisione, ma parlando con l'avvocato mi sono stati prospettati magari risultati non simili a quelli che mi aspettavo, ed alla fine ho deciso diversamente)
*I*n questo caso
"volevo fare causa a Gino, ma l'avvocato mi ha convinto dell'inutilità della cosa" sarebbe stato a significare che io avevo un'intenzione non definitiva ma aspetti di cui non ero a conoscenza mi hanno fatto alla fine propendere per il non proseguimento dell'azione penale.

*S*ono riuscito a persuadere il nonno a comprare una station wagon. (il nonno magari era convinto di prendere una spider, ma io gli ho fatto nascere dubbi che alla fine l'hanno portato a cambiare idea)

*S*ono riuscito a convincere il nonno a comprare una station wagon. (il nonno non aveva un'idea ben precisa di che auto comprare, o magari non voleva comprarla affatto e si voleva tenere la sua vecchia macchina, ma io gli ho portato argomentazioni decisive a fargli decidere di prendere la station wagon)

*I*o ero convinto che le auto nere fossero le più belle, ma le statistiche degli incidenti mostrano che le auto colorate vengono meno coinvolte ed alla fine mi hanno persuaso a prenderla rossa...


----------



## Anaiss

Mi trovo d'accordo con Urano III.
Secondo me _persuadere _implica una certa volontà di manipolazione dell'opinione altrui,  che non ritrovo in _convincere_.


----------



## duchevreuil

Grazie a tutti per le vostre risposte. E rivolgo un ringraziamento particolare a *Urano III* per la sua delucidazione esaustiva ! 

Infatti, ho sempre sospettato che ci fosse quella differenza segnalata da Urano III, frasi quali ad esempio "persuadere qualcuno della propria importanza/competenza/età" o "la squadra di Milano di quest'anno non persuade" ponendosi in contrasto con la mia sensibilità linguistica. In tali contesti, l'uso del verbo _convincere_ mi pare che si imponga con necessità alquanto persuasiva...


----------



## Paulfromitaly

duchevreuil said:


> Infatti, ho sempre sospettato che ci fosse quella differenza segnalata da Urano III, frasi quali ad esempio "persuadere qualcuno della propria importanza/competenza/età" o "la squadra di Milano di quest'anno non persuade" ponendosi in contrasto con la mia sensibilità linguistica. In tali contesti, l'uso del verbo _convincere_ mi pare che si imponga con necessità alquanto persuasiva...



Temo che ti sbagli.
Il fatto che due parole vengano usate in contesti diversi non può essere il mezzo per dimostrare che hanno significati diversi (se l'ipotesi è sbagliata, lo è anche la tesi)

Pisciare e urinare hanno ESATTAMENTE lo stesso significato, ma non li puoi usare indifferentemente in qualsiasi contesto.
Se il tuo ragionamento fosse corretto, si dovrebbe dedurre che non hanno lo stesso significato.


----------



## o-nami

Io invece una diversità ce la vedo. E se andiamo a vedere l'etimologia
Convincere
Persuadere
ne troviamo conferma.
Poi è corretto notare che sia Treccani che Devoto-Oli li danno come sinonimi...


----------



## Blackman

Paulfromitaly said:


> Il fatto che due parole vengano usate in contesti diversi non può essere il mezzo per dimostrare che hanno significati diversi (se l'ipotesi è sbagliata, lo è anche la tesi)


 
Non posso che spezzare una lancia a favore di Paul, almeno su questa prima parte.


----------



## duchevreuil

Paulfromitaly said:


> Temo che ti sbagli.
> Il fatto che due parole vengano usate in contesti diversi non può essere il mezzo per dimostrare che hanno significati diversi (se l'ipotesi è sbagliata, lo è anche la tesi)
> 
> Pisciare e urinare hanno ESATTAMENTE lo stesso significato, ma non li puoi usare indifferentemente in qualsiasi contesto.
> Se il tuo ragionamento fosse corretto, si dovrebbe dedurre che non hanno lo stesso significato.



Stai dicendo che non sei d'accordo con quello che dice *Urano III*?

Va bene, il fatto che due verbi siano usati in contesti diversi non indica necessariamente che esista una qualche differenza semantica tra di loro, ma talvolta è possibile. E infatti mi sembra che ci sia una differenza tra _convincere _e _persuadere_, se è vero (come credo, pur non essendo di madrelingua italiana) che è sbagliato dire per esempio "persuadere qualcuno della propria importanza/competenza/età" o "la squadra di Milano di quest'anno non persuade".


----------



## Anaiss

Paulfromitaly said:


> Temo che ti sbagli.
> Il fatto che due parole vengano usate in contesti diversi non può essere il mezzo per dimostrare che hanno significati diversi (se l'ipotesi è sbagliata, lo è anche la tesi)
> 
> Pisciare e urinare hanno ESATTAMENTE lo stesso significato, ma non li puoi usare indifferentemente in qualsiasi contesto.
> Se il tuo ragionamento fosse corretto, si dovrebbe dedurre che non hanno lo stesso significato.



Pisciare è la versione familiare di urinare, è una differenza di registro...
Sinceramente, però, non la vedo tra convincere e persuadere.
"Vado a pisciare" e "Vado ad urinare" sono uguali, è vero, cambia solo il registro.
Ma se dico:
"Non mi convince" e " Non mi persuade"
_è solo una questione di registro?_
È accettabile secondo voi "Non mi persuade" come sinonimo perfetto di "Non mi convince"?

Non so, personalmente mi suona anche male, non la penserei nemmeno...
Una differenza, anche se sottile, la avverto, sono d'accordo con o-nami.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Anaiss said:


> Non so, personalmente mi suona anche male, non la penserei nemmeno...
> Una differenza, anche se sottile, la avverto, sono d'accordo con o-nami.


Ci può anche essere una minima differenza, anche soggettiva.
Quello che non ritengo corretto è il dedurre che i due termini hanno significati diversi dal fatto che si usano in contesti diversi.


----------



## lungomare

Molto interessante questa discussione.
So che siamo nella parte "solo italiano", ma visto che sono di madrelingua tedesca mi permetto di confrontare il significato dei due verbi con il significato tedesco - cioè,

convincere si tradurrebbe "überzeugen", il che vuol dire che si usano argomenti ben precisi per convincere, appunto,  l'altra persona di un fatto.

persuadere invece si tradurebbe "überreden" e vuol dire che cerco di far adottare le mie idee dall'altra persona. se ho capito bene è quello che dice anche urano III, almeno in tedesco c'è quel pizzico di manipolazione nel "persuadere", mentre "convincere" sarebbe la versione neutra.

diciamo che mi sono sempre orientata all'uso tedesco prima di scegliere il verbo. se esiste questa differenza pure in italiano, sono molto contenta =)


----------



## Anaiss

Paulfromitaly said:


> Ci può anche essere una minima differenza, anche soggettiva.
> Quello che non ritengo corretto è il dedurre che i due termini hanno significati diversi dal fatto che si usano in contesti diversi.



Su questo sono d'accordo, anche se ritengo che l'uso in contesti diversi può evidenziare diverse _sfumature _di significato (da approfondire ovviamente).


----------



## marco.cur

Secondo me convincere viene spesso usato come sinonimo di persuadere, mentre non è vero il contrario; persuadere non è sinonimo di convincere.


----------



## superscimmia

Secondo me convincere e persuadere hanno lo stesso significato, ma vanno usati in contesti diversi.
Secondo me persuadere va usato quando la frase vuole dire *cercare di far cambiare idea a qualcuno con tutti i mezzi possibili!!!!!*
Spero che siate d'accordo con me!!!!


----------



## marco.cur

Oddio, un pugno in faccia o una pistola puntata alla tempia faranno anche cambiare idea a qualcuno, ma non mi pare che in questo caso si possa parlare di persuasione.


----------



## mattia97

io sono abbastanza convinto sull'ipotesi di urano.
mi sembra abbastanza soddisfacente...


----------



## King Crimson

Discussione interessante. Premetto che anch'io sono abbastanza d'accordo sul fatto che stiamo parlando di sfumature a volte difficili da afferrare anche per i madrelingua (come mi sembra dimostrino i messaggi postati finora) ma, dopo averci riflettuto, sembra anche a me che, per quanto ci siano contesti nei quali i due termini possono essere usati in modo equivalente (o quasi), ce ne sono altri dove affiorano le differenze.
Mi riferisco, in particolare, al senso di manipolazione dell'opinione altrui (in buona o mala fede, alla luce del sole o sotterranea) che "persuadere" sembra connotare: ad esempio, si parla di "persuasione occulta" (non si userebbe _convinzione_ o _convincimento_ in questo caso). All'estremo opposto si dice "libero convincimento" (non si non si userebbe _persuasione_ in questo caso) per indicare il formarsi autonomo di un'opinione.


----------



## Kaerakoss

*convincere* _lat._ CONVINCERE comp. di CON = 
CUM _con_ partic. indicante mezzo e VINCERE
_superare_. - Ridurre alcuno con prove inconcusse
o con ragioni ad ammettere o riconoscere checchessia.
Diversifica da _Persuadere_, il quale non si impone
e non soggioga con la forza delle prove, ma
avvince e piega dolcemente l'animo con 
ragionamento.

Giusto perché no lo trovavo abbastanza chiaro, sono anche 
andato a cercare "avvincere"

l'etimologia esatta era VINCIRE = "legare con ritorte", 
oppure "Legare fermando checchessia" legato alla
particella latina _a_, o _AD_, quindi:
Legato da

Quindi analizzando le dinamiche dei processi di
convinzione e di persuasione, pare che nel primo
ci sia un'imposizione, una certezza derivante 
prove logiche, che mira a non ottenere un 
rifiuto come risposta, nel secondo invece chi 
persuade si avvicina di più all'animo di colui
che intende persuadere, e lo fa legandolo a sè, 
probabilmente facendo leva sui sentimenti (o sul 
subconscio, se analizziamo la cosa attraverso la
psicologia)

Credo sia abbastanza chiaro ora... Se avete altri dubbi o se
mi sono sfuggite alcune incertezze ditelo, può aiutare
ad approfondre l'argomento...


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

convinzione implica una certezza, persuasione implica un margune di insicurezza, di inganno o magari di dubbio nei confronti di diverse tesi.


----------

